# Potatoes



## kahood1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi 
Can tortoises eat potatoes


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Potatoes are not toxic, but they are not really a good tortoise food either. A small amount of grated potato mixed in with a big pile of greens once in a while won't hurt anything, but why? There are other, better things to feed your tortoise.

What species are you feeding?


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 19, 2018)

Based on some data I found, yams are a bit better than regular potatoes or sweet potatoes, but still not great (lotsa sugar, not great C ratio), but I imagine they've got other useful nutrients, so as long as they're not a big part of the tortoise's diet, it should be fine.

Jamie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I feed my Redfoot sweet potato from time to time.


----------



## kahood1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Potatoes are not toxic, but they are not really a good tortoise food either. A small amount of grated potato mixed in with a big pile of greens once in a while won't hurt anything, but why? There are other, better things to feed your tortoise.
> 
> What species are you feeding?



Thanks he’s a horse field


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I feed my Redfoot sweet potato from time to time.


Is this cooked sweet potato? My iguanas like it, and yam and manioc too, cooked and mixed occasionally with their regular green diet. I have not tried my tortoises with potato, but if I did I would cook it first. I think raw irish potato may not be good to feed anything.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 20, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> Is this cooked sweet potato? My iguanas like it, and yam and manioc too, cooked and mixed occasionally with their regular green diet. I have not tried my tortoises with potato, but if I did I would cook it first. I think raw irish potato may not be good to feed anything.


Uncooked, I usually just grate it with like a cheese grater and mix it with some greens.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 20, 2018)

I feed a little yam or sweet potato to my horsefield on occasion, presuming there are some vitamins in “orange” food that isn’t in green.


----------



## Suzyszoo (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok


----------

